# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Firstline F6 error

## Panakats8

Γεια σας εχω ενα κλιματιστικο firstline hac12407g το ανοιγω ακουγεται το κομπεσερ εξω καθεται κανα 5λεπτο ετσι και μετα δειχνει το F6 τι λετε?
Περνει φαρμακο...?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.webfrio.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=394
για πυκνωτή λέει στο παραπάνω , και άλλοι λένε ότι καμιά φορά μπορεί το F6 να το δείξει όταν "ζεσταθεί και κόψει ο συμπιεστής" δηλαδή μπορεί να ζεσταθεί και από πυκνωτή όπως παραπάνω , αλλά και από τον εξωτερικό ανεμιστήρα όταν δυσλειτουργεί κτλ

----------


## Panakats8

Δηλαδη μπορει να ειναι καποιος πυκνωτης?Γιατι ο ανεμιστηρας εξω δουλευει...

----------


## lord9999

Σιγουρέψου εάν στην εξωτερική μονάδα δουλεύει και ο συμπιεστής και ο ανεμιστήρας και μετά βλέπουμε. Εάν δε σε δουλεύει ο συμπιεστής βγάλε το πάνω το καπάκι από την εξωτερική μονάδα και εκεί θα δεις ένα πυκνωτή λογικά γύρο στα 35 μf παίρνεις έναν ίδιο από ένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών το αλλάζεις και κατά 90% θα δουλέψει όπως πριν.

----------


## θανασης 7

οτι αλλαγες  και να κανεις να ειναι εκτος ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> οτι αλλαγες  και να κανεις να ειναι εκτος ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ


Εννοεί ότι ακόμη και εκτός ρεύματος ο πυκνωτής έχει τάση και πρέπει να εκφορτιστεί

----------


## lord9999

Έχουν απόλυτο δίκιο οι προλαλησαντες συγνώμη για την παράλειψη.

----------


## FILMAN

Ο πυκνωτής θα έχει τάση μόνο αν το μοτέρ έχει κομμένο τύλιγμα ή έχει κοπεί κάποιο καλώδιο.

----------

